# CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Guten Morgähn... 

Ich habe mal eine Frage...

Wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied im Gehäuse wenn ich einen Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2x BeQuiet SilentWings USC in einem Antec 1200, senkrecht anstatt wagrecht einbaue? Das Antec hat ja einen Top-Lüfter der die Luft nach draußen zieht...

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen...

Danke
Pain


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Ich halte meinen Phenom durch ein AC Freezer 7 Pro Rev2 kühl, bei dem Kühler ist der senkrechte Einbau sogar vorgesehen. Wenn in deinem PC nicht gerade unter der CPU ein großer passiver Kühlkörper für eine Graka sitzen sollte, wäre das Meiner Meinung nach kein Problem.


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Wenn du sie nach obenhin ausblasen lässt, kann ich mir da kein Problem vorstellen.
Könnte vielleicht sein, dass die Lüfter dann die Warme Umluft einer Graka abbekommen, was aber in so einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse kaum eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Und genau das will ich ja wissen, vllt. hat jemand da ja Erfahrung...


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Wenn du willst(und ich endlich mal wieder Zeit für sowas hab) kann ich mal den Lüfter vom Mugen 2 so setzen, wie gewünscht, sodass er Luft von unten nach oben schaufelt, zum Top Blower hin und von der Grafikkarte weg.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Wäre natürlich eine feine Sache... 

Mich würde der Temp-Unterschied echt interessieren...


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Wann brauchst dus denn? Vllt könnt ich das nächsten Dienstag machen, dah hab ich Urlaub. 
Vorher ists schlecht, da hab ich noch zu viel um die Ohren. :/


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Lass dir Zeit damit... 

Ist nur so ein dummer Gedanke von mir... Eilt wirklich nicht....


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Ok, dann mach ich das nächsten Dienstag. 
Vllt werdens in Prime only bessere Temps, wenn die Grafikkarte keine warme Luft produziert, aber mit Prime+Furmark wirds bestimmt ein bisschen wärmer.


----------



## hautmaNn (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Hallo,

ich habe das ANTEC NINE HUNDRED Gehäuse und habe den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B verbaut auf dem ASUS P7P55D Mainboard. Ich kann "nur" den CPU-Lüfter Waagerecht einbauen da im Senkrechten meine Graka (GTX 260) den Platz verhindert. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das im senkrechten der CPU-Lüfter die abwärme der Grake mit abzieht was natürlich 2 (kleinere) Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt. Wenn ich könnte würd ich ihn Senkrecht einbauen. Hab mit dem Gehäuse aber einen sehr guten Airflow und somit bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Ich glaub deine Frage kannst du selbst am besten beantworten. Probiers einfach aus. Da jeder Pc unterschiedliche Komponenten hat, die Umgebungstemperatur immer anders is und es zig tausende andere Faktoren gibt, die unterschiedlich sind, kannst nur du die beste Antwort finden. Hast du den die Teile bei dir, so dass du es testen kannst? Falls nich is deine Frage ans Forum berechtigt....


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Senkrecht montieren?*

Er hat sie noch nicht, die Teile sollen kommen. Werd vllt morgen im Laufe des Tages testen oder am Fr. Hab atm wenig Zeit.


----------

